# Lionchief app issues



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with the Lionchief app shutting down when trying to start it up? Tried removing and reloading the app but having the same issue on android devices. Both my phone and tablet are doing this.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Haven't seen that, but the BT disconnects at the drop of a hat, so it's strictly a toy for me. If I want to actually run, I use a real remote and a real command system.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not fond of the remotes that come with the lionchiefs they are very touchy. You'll be at 0 throttle then what seems like full throttle in a 2 degrees turn. The app seems to be much better for throttle response.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have the app on both phone and tablet. Rare I use either, but never had a problem.
I don't have that problem with handheld. I like how slow I can make train go. Mine has what I think very good throttle response.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

93firebird said:


> I'm not fond of the remotes that come with the lionchiefs they are very touchy. You'll be at 0 throttle then what seems like full throttle in a 2 degrees turn. The app seems to be much better for throttle response.


Precisely why I only own "_ONE_" LC or LC+ locomotive! For the LC+ 2.0 locomotives, I plan on running them using TMCC, the Bluetooth control was lame with them, losing control and control delays are intolorable. I actually don't have a lot of issues with the LC remote that came with my one LC+ Camelback, but the lack of control for stuff like smoke, lights, shutdown, etc. leaves me wanting. That fuels my desire to simply dispense with all of these "modern" remote control methods and use the tried-n-true TMCC/Legacy system, it's worked for me for many years, and I'm quite happy with it's performance.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Wondering if interference from other BT devices is an issue.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> Wondering if interference from other BT devices is an issue.


Don't think so, since the app fails to even load.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have only used it once (yesterday) because the universal remote is out of stock at Henning’s. When I first tried to open it, it asked for permission to know my location. When I said no, it shut down. I finally figured out that even though it was asking for permission, you had no choice if you wanted to use it.

When I was using it, it lost touch with the engine every few minutes.


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting the variety of experiences with the app. I have only one Lionchief plus but have found the app to be very good. Easy to connect, and very intuitive to all the functions. Also, I have had no connectivity issues with the remote and find the speed control smooth and steady. 
I'm using an iPhone so I wonder if the app is more stable on that platform.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmmmmm. Due to this thread I tried my app on phone. It asked to allow to use Mike on phone. I poked no. App shut down. Reopened ,asked again and I poked allow. App lost engine while running train.
I wonder if something has been changed in the app.
Maybe they are trying to see how many folks are using app.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Andy57 said:


> Hmmmmm. Due to this thread I tried my app on phone. It asked to allow to use Mike on phone. I poked no. App shut down. Reopened ,asked again and I poked allow. App lost engine while running train.
> I wonder if something has been changed in the app.
> Maybe they are trying to see how many folks are using app.


The has new voice control, correct? If yes, the phone's operating system asked you to allow the app to use, Mike (I presume microphone). The app wanted to access the mic and the OS intervened to ask for you're permission.

That doesn't explain losing the connection while running the train That's a transmission issue (or a serious S/W bug). Seems to be prevalent with phones more than the dedicated train controllers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't get any different results on my iPad than I do on my Samsung Galaxy S8+, lousy range and frequent drops.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks Mike. I don't know if mine has voice control. Will look tomorrow.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Made a video of what mine is doing on my tablet.









Lionchief app


Having this issue across all devices




rumble.com





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you pushing the search to hook up with engine? The magnifying glass.
Never mind above question. I have to do same steps in your video.
On my tablet it makes me allow location.
Wish I could help you.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

for me the app just closes after opening.


----------



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

Never had any issues while running multiple engines via bluetooth on s9 android phone but....i just tried the app and it looks different, asking for mic so something did change.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

My feelings lean towards, with the uncertainty of what will happen with MTH, Lionel now has a license to suck with no recourse available. After all who will you turn to now?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll stick with the remote.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

93firebird said:


> Made a video of what mine is doing on my tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read in the app manual to make sure the remote is not connected to the loco when trying to connect with the app, and, if the loco fails to appear in the app, turn track power off for 5 seconds, turn it back on and try again.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> I read in the app manual to make sure the remote is not connected to the loco when trying to connect with the app, and, if the loco fails to appear in the app, turn track power off for 5 seconds, turn it back on and try again.


The app is not staying open long enough to search for the loco. It shut's down right after startup.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Just this evening I was running my LionChief Reading GP-7, using the APP on my iPhone. The loco stopped, for no apparent reason. The App indicated that no loco was present. Waited a minute and moved the loco a few inches, in the event there might have been a dead spot. 

Turns out there was no dead spot. Turned the throttle off and back on again on my post-war ZW and the loco lit up and beeped. Linked the loco up again, using the APP and it ran until it stopped again a few feet down the track. Linked it up again and didn't have the problem after that.

While the LC APP does give more options as to how to control the locomotive, I think for running purposes the remote is easier to use, particularly when doing switching operations.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Haven't seen that, but the BT disconnects at the drop of a hat, so it's strictly a toy for me. If I want to actually run, I use a real remote and a real command system.


My UP Christmas train, George Bush 4141, is not getting along with my phone app today (BT dropouts). Fine. As I am unschooled in Lionel digital, what "real remote and a real command system" do you recommend? Using my phone was never my preference anyway.

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you're running Lionel TMCC and/or Legacy, then either the CAB-1L/Base-1L Command Set or if you have multiple Legacy locomotives, I'd go for the #990 LEGACY Command Set.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's what quit today. Note it is capable playing "Hail To The Chief". Owner's manual fine print says, "not on the app". The bigger issue is I pre-ordered this year's Lionel UP 4-12-2 thinking I'd be okay. Obviously I will be dead in the water. Although I only run one locomotive at a time, it appears my best bet is that monster on the right. Anyone disagree?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

93firebird said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Lionchief app shutting down when trying to start it up? Tried removing and reloading the app but having the same issue on android devices. Both my phone and tablet are doing this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, this is a known incompatibility with all recent versions of the Lionchief app since they added voice control.
Simply put, it's an OS specific issue with flavors of Android and as if that wasn't enough- specific bluetooth chipsets in tablets and phones that simply do not work.
The only workaround I'm aware of is going and downloading and installing an OLD version of the Lionchief app. To do that, YOU MUST first uninstall the current version, download the OLD APK from an archive site, and then manually install that version of the app APK.
Not even sure if this one is old enough to work Lionel LionChief APK version Varies with device (4) - Download APK for Android, Windows PC, Mac

Again, the notes are- this is a KNOWN problem on all kinds of devices, both Android and IOS. I have 2 iPads that wont work because of the bluetooth chipset version and several different android and Amazon tablets that also won't work with recent versions from Google Play. You have to go back, search the web, find a site that archived the APK (because google play has nothing but the latest version) and manually install the old version of the app in hopes that you find one compatible with your device. And heaven forbid your device auto updates the app, then it's broken again.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

TomW2034 said:


> My UP Christmas train, George Bush 4141, is not getting along with my phone app today (BT dropouts). Fine. As I am unschooled in Lionel digital, what "real remote and a real command system" do you recommend? Using my phone was never my preference anyway.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tom


From your description _"is not getting along with my phone app today (BT dropouts)."_ I presume it worked before and this is a new problem. If so, have you added any new electronics recently? Some BT devices and WiFi routers can interfere with other connections. If you have a WiFi router, try turning it off and see if the loco reliably responds. Keep the Loco connected and restart the router. It may Cordless phones may also present a problem. Try changing its channel.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Haven't seen that, but the BT disconnects at the drop of a hat, so it's strictly a toy for me. If I want to actually run, I use a real remote and a real command system.


I have not ever had a problem with that (BT disconnects) using the Universal Remotes, but then that is "a real remote and real command system." 
I have talked with two others who have problems with the app. One has that disconnect, the other says it works fine except the horn/whistle button will not work. I assume it is minor software incompatibilities that cause these problems, not any problem with the locos or the system itself. As I say, the Lionel remotes have never let me down. .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Legacy #990 will run all the TMCC & Legacy locomotives and offer full access to any features.


Lee Willis said:


> I have not ever had a problem with that (BT disconnects) using the Universal Remotes, but then that is "a real remote and real command system."


I have the Universal Remote, and I even brought another one home from Henning's to test, both had the same issues with multiple Lionel Legacy BT equipped locomotives. My layout is only 24 feet long, so it's not like it's a huge space. You just live a charmed life Lee, what else can I say.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> From your description "is not getting along with my phone app today (BT dropouts)." I presume it worked before and this is a new problem. If so, have you added any new electronics recently? ... Cordless phones may also present a problem...


Thanks Mike - The app was not getting along with my Christmas train exactly as described in this thread. But for complete disclosure I had not checked any interference until now. With the CW-80 switched off, every bluetooth device on the property was powered down. We do not own any cordless phones. No joy.

While the Legacy #990 looks like the cat's meow right now, out of ignornance I got a cold shiver after reading about it; is it a BT device too?

Conventional Mode was just figured out for this modern-day gear and appears to be working well. As an added bonus, one of the cars plays John Phillip Sousa with a short tap of the whistle button. As a brass player I find that awesome.

Thanks so much for the insight,
Tom


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> . . .You just live a charmed life Lee, what else can I say.


Whatever it is, I'm not going to complain. The Universal Remote is sometimes relucatant to sync to a loco if the batteries are weak, but other than that I never had problems. As to range, that is at least 70 feet (me standing outside the house in the back yard) with fresh batteries but drops to only 20 feet (my layout is 28 feet across) near the end of battery life - I used to know when I needed to change batteries because a loco would disconnect when it got the the other end of the layout. Fresh batteries always solved the problem . . . .

_A note about batteries and LC+ and Universal Remotes: _my experience (considerable) is that _any _reduction in voltage that what you get with a fresh set of non-chargeable batteries results in a loss of range/syncing power. These remotes want 4.5 V from their 3 batteries and don't operate well with anything less (at least all mine don't). Many rechargeable N-Cad and Li batteries put out 1.2 to 1.4 v compared to the standared 1.5 for non-chargeable - so even with "fresh" rechargbeable batteries you have a slightly lower voltage and much reduced range/connecting power. Further, non-chargeable and most N-Cads fade gradually near the end, thir voltage dropping (internal resistance increasing) as they lose their final 25% of charge. 

I switched (not just for these remote, for all my battery needs) to Tenavolts brand rechargable constant output batteries. 
(Amazon.com : tenavolts batteries). 
They are rechargeable and put out 1.5 V, not 1.2 or 1.4. When fully recharged they hold noticeably more power and last longer than even a new non-rechargeable (e.g., Energizer), and they maintain that 1.5 volt output right up to when they run out of juice altogether - then they suddenly die. They are very expensive - more than $8 per AA - $35 for four AA, but that includes a charger), so they really expensive. But worth it in my opinion. Alot of devices I have including my TV and big screen remotes and powered cars and such, including my remotes, work better with them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sold my only LC+ locomotive, so my Universal Remote is now relegated to supporting any LC/LC+ stuff that comes in for repair without the remote. Since that's usually sitting on workbench tracks two feet from the remote, it should work that way.


----------



## smithcracker3 (Nov 22, 2021)

93firebird said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Lionchief app shutting down when trying to start it up? Tried removing and reloading the app but having the same issue on android devices. Both my phone and tablet are doing this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 It just started doing that to me too!. But it works great with the remote.


----------



## ActorMike (Nov 14, 2021)

smithcracker3 said:


> It just started doing that to me too!. But it works great with the remote.


See this new post- LionChief App does not work on Android 11 crashes...

FYI I've emailed upper management about this problem which appears to affect all Android 11 users.

They claimed they fixed it last week, but as we see, the problem is actually worse now with the latest "update"


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I find it more comfortable using the LC+ remotes that came with my LC+ locos. The LC+ APP on my iPhone screen is nice, but I'd rather look at the train while I am controlling it. When I tried using the iPhone, I had to keep looking at it. It takes the fun out of playing with my trains. 

The LC+ remote is like having a ZW that fits in the palm of my hand.


----------



## ActorMike (Nov 14, 2021)

Madman said:


> The LC+ APP on my iPhone screen is nice, but I'd rather look at the train while I am controlling it.


FYI This post was about the Lionel Android app not working on android phones for months, not which controller everyone likes the best.

To me it's mind blowing that a company this large has a controller that hasn't worked for months.

A person running a business from their garage has more passion and pride.


----------



## ActorMike (Nov 14, 2021)

Jetguy said:


> Yes, this is a known incompatibility with all recent versions of the Lionchief app since they added voice control.
> Simply put, it's an OS specific issue with flavors of Android and as if that wasn't enough- specific bluetooth chipsets in tablets and phones that simply do not work.


FWIW I work with the internet and web technology for over 22 years. The blame game is a common problem in our industry to make excuses when something doesn't work. The fact that the app was released months ago, doesn't even work on most devices and is accumulating large numbers of 1-star reviews is baffling. This is likely a case of people not doing their job, not a problem with the phones. Regardless, it should have never been released if it did not work on most android devices, ESPECIALLY top selling Samsung Galaxy phones!

How is this even close to acceptable by any measure of standards?


----------



## rw762396 (Nov 23, 2021)

The app was obviously not fully tested for compatibility with Bluetooth devices before it was vetted by Lionel Corp. to the public. I loaded the app on my Samsung A20 cell phone and it performed marvelously. I did not use the app for awhile and just tried to use it to operate a Lionchief 2 plus North Pole Central locomotive and the app activated on the A20 cell phone but immediately crashed. Every time the app is launched it immediately crashes. I have the app loaded on a Samsung Tab A tablet and it performs superbly. Go figure!! The software developers need to do their homework. It is a nice tool to operate Lionchief 2 plus locomotives equipped with LVC and the children love it. However, Lionel legacy command and control is what I rely on for all testing and operation of the more advanced locomotives equipped with associated technology.


----------



## ActorMike (Nov 14, 2021)

rw762396 said:


> I have the app loaded on a Samsung Tab A tablet and it performs superbly. Go figure!!


It's probably the old app and didn't auto update like your A20.

There is a fix as of 12/2/2021 as noted in this blog- 








LionChief App does not work on Android 11 crashes Bluetooth not connecting on versions 2.6.20 - 2.6.22 - 2.6.25 - Knoxville Pigeon Forge


If you are experiencing problems with connecting your Lionel O Scale train using the current version of Lionel’s Lionchief app 2.6.22 or 2.6.20, it does not work. They have been ... Read More



websiteworld.com


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

ActorMike said:


> See this new post- LionChief App does not work on Android 11 crashes...
> 
> FYI I've emailed upper management about this problem which appears to affect all Android 11 users.
> 
> They claimed they fixed it last week, but as we see, the problem is actually worse now with the latest "update"



did you email Howard Hitchcock directly?


----------



## ru4dale (Dec 12, 2021)

93firebird said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Lionchief app shutting down when trying to start it up? Tried removing and reloading the app but having the same issue on android devices. Both my phone and tablet are doing this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes I have trouble


----------



## ActorMike (Nov 14, 2021)

ru4dale said:


> Yes I have trouble


Roll back to an older version of the app as described here- LionChief App does not work on Android 11 crashes Bluetooth not connecting on versions 2.6.20 - 2.6.22 - 2.6.25 - Knoxville Pigeon Forge


----------

